# Unstimmigkeiten mit OCZ Agility 3 120 Gb



## Der Faxe (23. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen

Ich habe mich nun endlich einmal dazu entschieden mir einen SSD zu kaufen.

Die Wahl viel auf eine Agility 3 von OCZ in der 120GB Variante.
Diese läuft nun momentan an einen Asus P8P67 Mainboard am 
SATA 3-Controller von Intel.

Nun dachte ich mir, ich mach mal ein Benchmark und habe mit AS SSD Benschmark getestet.

Folgende Werte sind dabei raus gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja...

Ich finde, das sind keine Traumdaten.
Ich habe die Firmware der SSD auf den neusten Stand und auch das Mainboard habe ich im AHCI-Modus eigestellt.
Trim-Befehl ist auch aktiv und das Windows (Win 7 64 bit) ist auch optimiert und auf den neusten Stand. 
Bin dabei nach Anleitung hier im Forum gegangen, wobei ich nicht weiss ob dies auch auf Sandforce 2281 gilt.

Da es so gut wie keine Vergleichswerte gibt, und auch in den Foren von OCZ nichts zu finden war, frage ich hier mal nach.
Im Vergleich haben ja schon manche Vertex 2 Modelle einiges an Leistung mehr. Einzig und Allein im ATTO-Bench kommt die 
SSD an ihre Daten aber das ist für mich kein richtiger Anhaltspunkt ob Sie funktioniert, da dieser Benchmark die Werte doch recht
schönt.

Hoffe es hat einer von Euch noch ein Ass im Petto


----------



## faibel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unstimigkeiten mit OCZ Agility 3 120 Gb*

Passt doch alles. Die SSD läuft so wie OCZ sie angepriesen hat. 

http://www.ocztechnology.com/res/manuals/OCZ_Agility3_Product_sheet.pdf

Oder hast du dich von den ATTO Mondwerten blenden lassen ?


----------



## Der Faxe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unstimigkeiten mit OCZ Agility 3 120 Gb*

Ohhh öhm Danke! 

Muss ich wohl oder übel zugeben, dass ich mich wein wenig bleden lassen habe 

Na dann ist ja alles paletti.

War halt verwirrt über andere Benchmark-Ergebnisse vergleichbarer Platte, die eine weitaus höhere Leserate hatten.
Denke mal es wird ein Mittelwert aus beiden sein. Je nach komprimierbarkeit der verwendeten Daten 

PS: Nettes Datenblatt, welches ich wohl übersehen habe...


----------



## H1ghSk1ll3d (23. Mai 2011)

Ich finde dein Seq Lesen Wert etwas schwach! Der sollte deutlich höer sein!


----------



## Der Faxe (24. Mai 2011)

Genau das ist auch das Problem an der Sache.
Hatte mir doch höhere Werte erhofft, doch leider erreicht die SSD Diese nicht.

Nunja bin am überlegen die SSD wieder zurück zu geben, da sich auch noch andere kleinere Mängel ergeben haben,
wie zum Beispiel einige Zeiten wo sie nicht reagiert. Doch wenn ich Sie zurück gebe, möchte ich ja eine SSD wieder haben.

Da stellt sich dann die Frage welche...
Sie sollte in der selben Preisklasse wie die Agility 3 liegen und doch bessere Werte erreichen.
Auch sollte Sie 120 Gb bieten.

Könnt ihr mir da einige Empfehlungen geben?


----------



## faibel (25. Mai 2011)

Geht es dir um die reale Performance oder um irgendwelche Benchmarkwerte ?
Wenn es um die reale Performance geht solltest du schon erwähnen was du hauptsächlich mit der SSD machst bzw. wo du mehr Leistung benötigst.
Mehr Leseleistung, auch mit kleinen Dateien -> Crucial C300 oder auch eine Vertex 3
Große sequentielle Schreibleistung für Videos etc. -> Samsung 470

Die Samsung 470 schreibt sequentiell unglaublich schnell (deutlich  mehr als 200MB/s) aber um dieses Potential nutzen zu können muss man  schon eine zweite SSD im Rechner haben die die Daten auch schnell genug  rausschaufeln kann. Es ist also eher ein theoretische Wert der in der  Praxis kaum erreicht wird wenn von einer Festplatte gelesen wird.

Jede SSD hat mal hier und mal da Vor.- und Nachteile. Deine Lese.- und Schreibwerte die du mit ASS ermittelt hast stellen den Worst-Case-Fall dar. Normale Anwendungen und Spiele lassen sich durch den Controller etwas komprimieren was zusätzliche Leistung freisetzt. Ob du das jedoch bemerkst ist eine andere Baustelle. Sequentiell lesen kommt nur bei größeren Dateien vor, eine System-SSD lebt jedoch von auch vielen kleinen Dateien.


----------



## Der Faxe (25. Mai 2011)

Okay

Hauptsächlich geht es mir darum, einen gute Allrounder zu finden, der halt mit allen im Alltag anfallenden Programmen wie Office und auch mit Spielen gut zurecht kommt.
Videobearbeitung mach ich nur relativ selten, aber das stellte vorher auch kein Problem da, weil die normalen HDD´s nicht wirklich schlecht sind.
Nur machten die mit Archiven mit WinRAR oder 7zip relativ schnell schlapp. Denke das war der ausschlag gebende Punkt.

Die Agility 3 habe ich genommen, weil Sie meines erachtens ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet, wobei die Leistung hier eher die Größe betrifft.
Leider gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Test-Berichte, daher war es wohl ein Blindkauf.

Habe mir nun einige Modelle betrachtet, die mehr Leistung bieten, wie zum Beispiel die Vertex 3 oder die Crucial M4. 
Wobei ich eher zur Vertex 3 tendiere, da Diese doch extrem schnell zu sein scheint und auch in Tests generell gut abschneidet.
Sie sollten auf jeden Fall über SATA 3 verfügen, weil ich das volle Potenzial des Controllers und der SSD ausschöpfen möchte.

Ich werde heute die Agility wieder ausbauen und erstmal wieder zurück schicken.
Dann werde ich mal in ruhe überlegen und abwägen, welches Modell mir als nächstes in Haus kommt.
Nun heisst es erstmal, System klonen und SSD wieder in Werkseinstellung bringen 

MFG

Faxe


----------



## Prognose Bumm (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Faxe!

Ich baue mir gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen, vorgesehen ist eine M4, die ist bei meinem Lieblingshändler aber momentan nicht vorrätig. Hast du dich schon für ein Modell entschieden? Gibt es schon irgendwelche realen Erfahrungen? Würde mich interessieren.

Gruß!


----------



## Der Faxe (27. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen

Also ich habe meine SSD bereits an DHL übergeben und Sie ist Heute wieder beim Händler eingetroffen.

Ich muss sagen, jetzt wo die SSD wieder weg ist, vermisse ich Sie doch ein wenig.
Schon ein, sagen wir mal, krasser Unterschied zur normalen HDD.
Office und andere Programme für den alltäglichen Gebrauch staten erheblich langsamer.

Es geht mir aber hauptsächlich darum, den optimalen Partner für den Rechner zu haben.
Bin da eher Enthusiast, und war deswegen mit der Agility 3 nicht sonderlich zufrieden in manchen Bereichen.
Ab und an gab es eben auch ein paar System-Pausen, die mit der HDD nicht mehr vorkommen.

Als Alternative habe ich primär die OCZ Vertex 3 oder der Corsair Force 3, sekundär für die Crucial M4 ins Auge gefasst.
Für die Vertex 3 und der Crucial M4 existieren auch schon einige Tests im Internet. Leider noch keiner von der Force 3.
Hauptsache ist für mich SATA 3 und somit die Möglichkeit, das Optimale aus meinem System zu holen.
Somit weiss ich nicht, ob sich die Situation auf Jedermann übertragen lässt.

Das war es erstmal. Nun heisst es warten, was der Händler sagt und ob die anderen Modellen lieferbar sind.

Gruß

Faxe


----------



## Nyuki (27. Mai 2011)

Hi Faxe.

Mit der M4 wie auch mit der C300 34 Nand Chip fährst du am besten.Da die auch Trim voll unterstützen.

Wenn du auf hohe 4K aus bist wie auch gute AS Bench Punkte dann

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mit der machst du alles richtig.


----------

